
A Billion Dollars isn’t Cool - azazo
http://www.friendlyanarchist.com/a-billion-dollars-isnt-cool/
======
robatsu
My grandfather always used to tell me, "You can be rich in two ways - the
amount of your possessions or the fewness of your wants".

This article alludes to that point at the end.

